# Is it time?



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

HiSo our rat Percy who we were told was a boy. Was introduced to cage-mate Thomas 28 days ago. Percy is a great eater & being first time rat owners, I thought perhaps we were providing too many treats because it seemed that Percy was getting bigger and bigger. Yesterday Percy started acting strangely. "He" started piling bedding in the corners of the cage, moving everything around inside, burying the litterbox in bedding etc. "He" also started being very aggressive toward the youngest rat, Luke, that joined the colony 9 days ago. I became suspicious that "he" may actually be a she! She has visible nipples now that I did not notice before, and her belly is larger and more pear shaped. I have moved her into a separate cage (which she immediately started rearranging/nesting) in. So here's my dilemma, I have to assume that they mated within the first couple days of being together - they were very "playful", grooming, jumping, rolling, etc! If rats have their babies around 21 days, she should be having the babies at any moment - right???Should I be cancelling my plans to go away this weekend (in 2 days, for 2 1/2 days)??I'm freaking out here!!!! Lol!! My son and I are heading into town now to find an aquarium or something safer for she and the babies (rather than the cage that the babies could get out of?). What else should I be doing and any guesses as to when the wee ones should arrive?I'm changing my profile pic to one of her belly so you can see!Thanks!


----------



## JudeWriley (Aug 1, 2007)

Some real quick advice: if you couldn't tell that Thomas and Percy didn't have different "plumbing" down there (which can happen sometimes), you may want to double check and make sure that Luke matches Thomas (unless you know for sure that Luke has been neutered/spayed) otherwise you could be dealing with another pregnant female. Normally, from about 3 weeks on, males are very _very _obviously male.


----------



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

Thanks, that was one of the first things I did after separating 'Percilla' to a different cage!! Lol!I guess it sure was time. This morning we have 9 beautiful babies that Mom is treating very well!!!!

And I have found homes for 3 of them already!!


----------



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

Ok, so after posting that I checked Luke out, I got a bit paranoid! I checked again, VERY closely and found nipples!!! AAHHHHH!!!!!! So Luke is now known as Lucy. I think I'll print out pics of how to identify the sexes and take it to our local pet store as both of them came from there and were supposed to be boys!!!! I feel so badly because now all three of my "boys" are in separate cages!!!!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

You could neuter or spay or both and have a mixed mischief. Neuters are usually less expensive, but spays can have health benefits in mammary tumor prevention. Hope you get the pet store sorted.


----------



## JudeWriley (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, boys' balls are really really obvious! It's really a shock how pet stores can't tell the difference. Boys have balls, girls don't. lol


----------



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

JudeWriley said:


> Well, boys' balls are really really obvious! It's really a shock how pet stores can't tell the difference. Boys have balls, girls don't. lol



Lol!! Think I'm in big trouble then, cause our "boy" Luke (now Lucy) definately has no 'balls!!!' 
In fact I think I'm in BIG trouble because she's started pulling fur away from her nipples and is getting bigger by the day!!!!
I'm concerned for her because she is so much smaller (guessing younger) than the other two. Will the process be harder for her/more dangerous because she's so small/young?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I've seen some very young mothers pull through having extremely large litters. Yes, there are risks, but all you can do is hope everything goes ok. I would definitely plan on trying to be home with her just in case. I've had to help some deliveries along that were going poorly and I know that at least one forum user had to take her pregnant rat to have the babies surgically removed after her rat gave birth to one pup and then stopped. While it is good to give her space and let her do her thing, it's also good to make sure things are going well. Signs of problems include heavy bleeding, lethargy, giving birth to one or two pups and then stopping and seeing a pup stuck in the birthing canal (usually this is also the case if they stop giving birth after one or two and you just can't see the pup that's stuck). I've taken in many pregnant rats and in the past 3 years have only ever seen one of those problems, so don't fret too much but do keep things in mind.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

And don't feel bad about the gender mix up--I was told my girl was a boy who had not hit puberty yet. She was a momma within a month, too. I can't actually blame the pet store, though, to be fair she was a small female with her urethra and her anus farther apart than most females. She had no testicles, but every person that looked at her said juvenile male, right up until her nipples started popping out.

One person who used to be a breeder even thought she might be a hermaphrodite. I kid ya not.

Now that we've seen a litter of girls and boys, at three weeks the boys are VERY VERY obvious. We would never make the same mistake again, and I'm betting you won't either, lol!

Where are you located? If I am close I could take in a baby or two when they're weaned.


----------



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

Mojojuju said:


> And don't feel bad about the gender mix up--I was told my girl was a boy who had not hit puberty yet. She was a momma within a month, too. I can't actually blame the pet store, though, to be fair she was a small female with her urethra and her anus farther apart than most females. She had no testicles, but every person that looked at her said juvenile male, right up until her nipples started popping out.One person who used to be a breeder even thought she might be a hermaphrodite. I kid ya not.Now that we've seen a litter of girls and boys, at three weeks the boys are VERY VERY obvious. We would never make the same mistake again, and I'm betting you won't either, lol!Where are you located? If I am close I could take in a baby or two when they're weaned.


Thanks so much!! I was beginning to feel really dumb about not even thinking to double check gender!!We're actually in northern Ontario, Canada!!! So, thanks for the offer to adopt some, but I'm betting you won't be dropping by anytime soon!! Lol!!!


----------



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

kksrats said:


> I've seen some very young mothers pull through having extremely large litters. Yes, there are risks, but all you can do is hope everything goes ok. I would definitely plan on trying to be home with her just in case. I've had to help some deliveries along that were going poorly and I know that at least one forum user had to take her pregnant rat to have the babies surgically removed after her rat gave birth to one pup and then stopped. While it is good to give her space and let her do her thing, it's also good to make sure things are going well. Signs of problems include heavy bleeding, lethargy, giving birth to one or two pups and then stopping and seeing a pup stuck in the birthing canal (usually this is also the case if they stop giving birth after one or two and you just can't see the pup that's stuck). I've taken in many pregnant rats and in the past 3 years have only ever seen one of those problems, so don't fret too much but do keep things in mind.


Thanks for all of the helpful advice, I really appreciate it! I've learned so much here in the last few weeks!!!


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Curses! Ah well, I will content myself with pictures. 

Hinthinthint!


----------



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

*More pictures!*



Mojojuju said:


> Curses! Ah well, I will content myself with pictures. Hinthinthint!


Here's some pictures from today!


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Awwwww! Yaaay! I love their lil butts! Big clumsy back feet and floppy tails! *melt!*


----------

